# New Lexington, OH - #476 F Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11825304

Perry Co AS - #476, female sable








[/img]


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Pretty baby! What a heartbreaker!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

She looks so scared!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh baby girl! We need to get her out of there!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

RESCUE GROUP CONTACT: [email protected] NO PHONE CALLS AFTER BUSINESS HOURS PLEASE, WE WILL NOT RETURN LONG DISTANCE PHONE CALLS FOR ADOPTIONS 

Email: [email protected] 

Perry County Dog Shelter 
1650 Commerce Drive 
New Lexington, OH 43764 
Phone: (740) 342-3795 Fax: (740)342-9052

The Perry County Dog Shelter is Open Monday,Tuesday,Wednsday & Friday from 7:00am - 3:00pm and from 9:00 am - 3:00 pm on Thursdays. We are Closed all Weekends and Legal Holidays.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Any updates on this girl??









Bump!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I see she prefers a home without other dogs and cats. I didnt see that last nite. Any takers out there? She sure is a beauty!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I often wonder how true that is. She is scared to death right now. You get her out of the shelter and she is probably a completely different dog.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

And when a shelter puts that kind of statement about a dog, it can scare away potential fosters because they usually always have other animals in their home


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree! I don't know of any fosters that don't have dogs of their own.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone called the shelter? I will be home around noon, I will try and call see what is up with her & post it. 

I know I cant take on a dog that is not good with small and large dogs plus cats and kids.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11825304
> 
> Perry Co AS - #476, female sable
> 
> ...


I got the scoop, not as bad as I thought.
Jesse is an owner turn in. 
She was raised with a smaller dog and for some reason
she had the smaller dog down. I don't believe she hurt the
smaller dog but it scared the owner. so that is why she is at the shelter.
I talked to one of the shelter workers and he said other
than that Jesse is a really nice girl. She walks well on a leash,
listens, was getting along with the other dogs at the shelter.
The gentleman that I spoke to really liked her. 
Jesse has not been around cats he did not think so he did
not know how she would react to one. 

So anyone out there have any room? 
She is a beauty!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP for miss beauty........................


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

BUMP this pretty girl into a foster home!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Ya know, an owner that really cared about a dog would first try to understand what happened instead of immediately surrenduring the dog! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get sooooooooo mad when people just auto-surrender a dog without at least trying to figure things out first and then if there really IS a problem try to fix it first. What's given is very brief info, so not much to go on but it sure could have been nothing more than a little dominance dog spat.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone for the beautiful sable??


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

bump
This hurts to look at her, she is my Sadi's twin


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If I commit to her, could someone pull her for me? 

Also, if she can get to Wooster which is 2 hours north, I can get her to NY on Friday.

Please let me know!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is a gorgeous dog and looks very scared.









Did someone get in there to test her with other dogs or was the shelter worker just talking about her interactions with other dogs through the cages? Has she been temperament tested with people?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a reminder to anyone interested:

Call the shelter and seeif they have any volunteers who can temp test and let them know people are working on her - if the shelter has to make decicisions on dogs, knowing this can influence the shelter to give her more time.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

> Quote:If I commit to her, could someone pull her for me?


Did someone step up to help this beauty?


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

is she safe? Her page is gone


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh no. I hope she was adopted. I will call the shelter tomorrow.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Called the shelter; guy seemed kid of annoyed that I wanted to know her status. Said he couldn;t tell me anything w/o the dog's number so I found it (the internet is VERY SLOW today, something to do with 9/11?), gave him the number and then he says he doesn;t know anything. Said a GS left with a woman from rescue this week but didn;t know which rescue or which dog. Said when a dog leaves, they remove the listing and that's that. He kept repeating that if a listing is removed, then the dog isn;t there anymore --- DUH!!


----------

